# Books/Dvds



## lynn oliver (May 30, 2010)

What books and or Dvds to people rate for training/psychology. My interest is Schutzhund but enjoy the obedience side most.Christmas is nigh and I can drop huge hints to the family. Thanks Lynn


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Best book bar none is the (very expensive) three volume set 'APPLIED DOG BEHAVIOR AND TRAINING' by Steven R. Lindsay

Vol I
Adaptation and learning

Vol II
Etiology and Assessment of Behavior Problems

Vol III
Procedures and Protocols

Best DVDs are the Michael Ellis stuff followed by Ivan Balabanov stuff followed by the Flinks stuff.
Leerburg gift certificates came in handy for the books. 

All JMHO of course! :wink:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

A book on a very basic but critical concept that I would recommend is Training in Drive by Gottfried Dildei and Sheila Booth. Bob, I wrote your recommendation down. I've seen it mentioned here several times and I have always been curious about it.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Best book bar none is the (very expensive) three volume set 'APPLIED DOG BEHAVIOR AND TRAINING' by Steven R. Lindsay
> 
> Vol I
> Adaptation and learning
> ...


 
good recommendations. it would, or it does take literally YEARS to really and deeply understand Lindsay's books and apply it in person.

I remember when I first learned about Pavlov dogs when I was a kid, I thought it was "neat". You ring the bell, the dog comes running and salivating, knowing what's coming, and much later on maybe 10 years ago learned about "operant conditioning" as the way the dogs , well, all animals for that matter, learn. Very easy concept to grasp "in theory". Easy to explain too, somebody who has never heard of it would be able to grasp the concept and "get it" in 5 minutes. But, applying it and using it correctly with a live animal, boy, did I stray many times...


I would also add Gary Patterson's book "Training the Behavior"
as seen here: http://www.siriustrainer.com/

The bok is good in general, although his tracking methods were way too elaborate and unnecessary for a good prospect tracking dog, so I skipped all that except a few things.


----------



## lynn oliver (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, does anyone know how easy they are to source in the UK? Love Michael Ellis and watch him on the Leerburg site but not sure where to get his stuff here.
Thanks Lynn


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

lynn oliver said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, does anyone know how easy they are to source in the UK? Love Michael Ellis and watch him on the Leerburg site but not sure where to get his stuff here.
> Thanks Lynn


Leerburg has a large number of DVDs and books on the site and they ship all over the world. ;-)


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

For SchH specific, I would say "Training with the Touch" by Tom Rose and "Training the Behavior" by Gary Patterson

I have seen almost ALL the videos, outside of fueling my fire to learn more, I found little value in their overall high expense.

If I had to recommend one video,I would say "Aristo" by Helmut Raiser is by far and away the most informative. Very short (but very weighty) theory section and then a FULL documentation of teaching a dog the Hold-N-Bark, unedited.
I learn from watching, and Aristo is LOADED with technique on display from one of the sports greatest ever.

As they say, just my humble opinion.


----------



## lynn oliver (May 30, 2010)

Thanks again for all suggestions , can't wait for Christmas now!
Best wishes Lynn


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Best bang for the buck is Bill Koehler Novice.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

lynn oliver said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, does anyone know how easy they are to source in the UK? Love Michael Ellis and watch him on the Leerburg site but not sure where to get his stuff here.
> Thanks Lynn


Postage/shipping from the States can often be faster than it is here at home, sometimes cheaper too!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

lynn oliver said:


> .... Love Michael Ellis and watch him on the Leerburg site but not sure where to get his stuff here.
> Thanks Lynn


This page tells you how to get the shipping costs for whatever you want to order:

http://leerburg.com/shiprate.htm#forship

Luckily, DVDs are pretty light in weight.


----------

